# WTB: 60's Harley Davidson Aermacchi M50 50cc moped



## bikewhorder (Mar 2, 2013)

I just discovered that I need one of these.  Its for a custom project I've been dreaming about for some time now so I don't want a perfect one.  Anybody on the east coast have one they would like to rehome?  LMK please.


----------



## Boris (Mar 6, 2013)

I just thought I'd stop in and say "Hi", just in case you were feeling lonely.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2013)

cool, I almost bought one of those for my first motocycle. Bought a 80cc K-10 Suzuki instead.


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 6, 2013)

Cool, hope you find one bikewhorder.  I have a 1972 Harley Davidson Aermacchi A65 Shortster sitting in my basement as I gather parts to restore it.  This is what it will look when finished.  Mine has a long way to go to get there.  I may be retired before it gets completed LOL.  It took me three years just to find a rebuildable engine, the only part the bike was missing.  It belonged to my Father in Law but was totally trashed and missing the engine when I got it.  Had been stolen out of his barn after he passed away but word was put out what would happen to the thief if caught & it miraculously showed back up on the property.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2013)

That is kool Gary! The one I looked at was actually a 65cc also, but had the 17"? wheels.


----------



## Gregger (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey Bikewhorder,

I may have one for your project. What's you price target? And how far are you from Central Florida?


Gregger


----------

